# Prince Harry's old RS3: tuition detail



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I was personally looking forward to this detail, for a number of reasons. The car has an interesting history, i LOVE fast audis, and the owner is a good friend who loves his cars and wanted to spend 3 days with me relearning the ropes with machines polishing

The car in question is a phantom black RS3

P1040174 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

After the usual set of washing, decontamination and rewashing the car was brought inside for taping up and assessments. The first image is under a halide lamp, the second an led lamp

P1040143 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040144 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

We started with the bonnet as it was easy access and a flat panel to start

P1040171 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

After correction with a das6 and m101

P1040172 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

And down the side, we knew this was the worst area

P1040146 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040147 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

Josh on the go

P1040148 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040149 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040150 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040151 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

Some scratches We knew would need concentrating on, i attended to these with wool

P1040155 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040157 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

Proceeding on

P1040159 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040158 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040161 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040162 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

Some sanding marks to concentrate on

P1040164 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

This was taken care of with the rotex and a cyan hydrotech pad, 3 hits in total

P1040166 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040165 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

And then blended with the das6 and a polishing pad with m101

P1040169 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040170 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

Moving on after the compounding was done, it was time for refining. M205 on crimson ht pads on the mighty flex

P1040179 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040189 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

Once refined the car was wipedown and then coated with tacsystems shine

P1040229 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040231 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

And finally some finished images, outside in the "saddleworth sun"

P1040232 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040233 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040236 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040237 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040238 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040239 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040240 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040242 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040244 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

P1040246 by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

Big thanks to josh, out was a pleasure mate. You bought well 

C&C welcome


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Cracking job , what a big difference compared with what the car came in with , stunning finishing to a very nice car :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Tidy :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do love an RS3 and that is a stunning example, have a beer on me 👍


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful work, with its provenance that'll be worth a bomb in years to come.. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great job there, was a mess!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice ! Id love to have one of these ! Great work again, you the man matt


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Reet do


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work plus a great tutorial for the owner to pickup valuable pointers for the future.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Superb Matt! Hope your well buddy!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another nice job dude.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice one Matt :thumb:
Is that the quartz shine? How was it to work with, as per the video?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice work guys. Top.


----------



## lisajmerrick (Mar 3, 2015)

Top job


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Stunning car. Would love to own one of these one day!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed on my favourite Black.

John Tht.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome as ever Matt.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks awesome still only ever seen 1 on the road


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

awesome work once again big man:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

As always an excellent job Stangalang. No surprise I love fast Audi's too!
How did your mate find the "hard" Audi paintwork?

Fantastic job and a great result. The finish is better than new. Love the wheels on this model too :argie:

Sweeeet!

Ben


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

SBM said:


> As always an excellent job Stangalang. No surprise I love fast Audi's too!
> How did your mate find the "hard" Audi paintwork?
> 
> Fantastic job and a great result. The finish is better than new. Love the wheels on this model too :argie:
> ...


I will straight away most audis i work on DO NOT have hard paint. Its a bit of a myth. A couple ave had, the suzuka grey R8 for example was bomb proof, i couldn't believe it. But any phantom blacks i have done, dark metallics etc have all been medium or soft. The solid black A5 was crazy soft and thin, so don't believe the hype


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gorgeous car and awesome work


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

great work looks ace when finished


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Cracking Fast Audi, and you don't see many. Epic turn around as always Matt with nice pics. And great to see your mate Josh getting involved too :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice work.

How do you know it's Prince Harry's ex car though, is his name on the V5?


----------



## JayA3sline (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw this motor on auto trader about a month ago when I was looking. Glad to see someone snapped it up before me


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

stangalang said:


> I will straight away most audis i work on DO NOT have hard paint. Its a bit of a myth. A couple ave had, the suzuka grey R8 for example was bomb proof, i couldn't believe it. But any phantom blacks i have done, dark metallics etc have all been medium or soft. The solid black A5 was crazy soft and thin, so don't believe the hype


Interesting Stangalang thanks for the info on some of the colours you have done. I had a Mk1 TT roadster in Moro blue, that was hard and my current S4 is silver and I am about to do a spring detail and correction so I will see how that is. Hopefully from what you have said it won't be too bad.

So for the R8 (thats my favourite car actually) what pad, polish did you use in the end?

Thanks again
Ben


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

SBM said:


> Interesting Stangalang thanks for the info on some of the colours you have done. I had a Mk1 TT roadster in Moro blue, that was hard and my current S4 is silver and I am about to do a spring detail and correction so I will see how that is. Hopefully from what you have said it won't be too bad.
> 
> So for the R8 (thats my favourite car actually) what pad, polish did you use in the end?
> 
> ...


Thread here. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347970

It took multiple hits with surbuf pads and m100/m101 just to remove what i would class as "average" swirling. Very very tough paint


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice work.
> 
> How do you know it's Prince Harry's ex car though, is his name on the V5?


Yes it was very easy to confirm.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice work.
> 
> How do you know it's Prince Harry's ex car though, is his name on the V5?


I did wonder about this. I would have thought that vehicles driven by the royal family would be supplied by and registered to a Government car fleet via the Civil Service.

For security reasons as much as anything, I would have thought it would be shown as an anonymous fleet car on the V5 ?.

I don't know this, just an guess knowing how the government / civil service procurement system tends to works.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

GleemSpray said:


> I did wonder about this. I would have thought that vehicles driven by the royal family would be supplied by and registered to a Government car fleet via the Civil Service.
> 
> For security reasons as much as anything, I would have thought it would be shown as an anonymous fleet car on the V5 ?.
> 
> I don't know this, just an guess knowing how the government / civil service procurement system tends to works.


It was suggested it was his, and was confirmed easily by josh before he bought it. I think the fact its had a middleton bum sat in it "may" have appealed to him


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> I will straight away most audis i work on DO NOT have hard paint. Its a bit of a myth. A couple ave had, the suzuka grey R8 for example was bomb proof, i couldn't believe it. But any phantom blacks i have done, dark metallics etc have all been medium or soft. The solid black A5 was crazy soft and thin, so don't believe the hype


So right.:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great transformation, Matt, I bet Josh is over the Moon with the finish


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

What a fantastic turnaround. Top job :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful car and excellent work Matt :thumb:


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

I am so pleased with the results, still a few more bits and bobs to do which I'm sure Matt will keep an update on! The finish is excellent and the flake pop now is tremendous, especially in this beautiful spring sun we're having! 

Thanks for the comments everyone, makes all the hard work seem all the better!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and love the wheels


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

stangalang said:


> It was suggested it was his, and was confirmed easily by josh before he bought it. *I think the fact its had a middleton bum sat in it "may" have appealed to him*


:lol: :lol: That's brilliant :lol: :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking work Matt:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class as always Matt


----------



## DGEMMELL (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone notice Josh bore a slight resemblance to its former owner in one of those pics, bet the boot was full of corgi hair.

Top notch job that


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Look like i'm little late, but great work guys look gorgeous.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks stunning what wool pad do u use ?


----------



## dougall (Apr 29, 2015)

Top work, had the corgis been washing it ? Ha


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome car and awesome results!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A superb job done on a very nice car.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Anyone notice Josh bore a slight resemblance to its former owner in one of those pics, bet the boot was full of corgi hair.
> 
> Top notch job that


HAHA you cheeky sod  :lol:

Full of hair (all be it ginger) and some bits of white stuff too.....?


----------



## Bfinchy1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks good mate


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great job on a smashing looking motor!


----------

